# Trouble replacing hard drive.



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I tried to replace my hard drive today. I down loaded the WinMFS program. I followed the instructions given by bkdtv in the serise 3 upgrade.
1st I say this I had a external hard drive connected to the TiVo. When I clicked on the select drive a screen came up saying that the drive was married to another drive. I enter select. I then entered backup.
I have file called TiVo backup.tbk. I exchanged the drives. I select the drive but I get this
error number 7
error message : wrong TiVo partition signature
Is there any way of correcting this or would I have to use InstantCake restore CD.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would have to divorce the external drive before starting your upgrade, and it would mean losing any recordings you wanted to save.

1. unplug tivo.
2. unplug the external drive cable and power.
3. plug back in Tivo and follow menu to divorce drive.
4. When its done and in Tivo menu, unplug Tivo.
5. Do the upgrade you intended.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I guess I screwed up I put the drive back and it will not boot up. I got InstantCake restore CD but can not use that because it asking for drive letters which I don't what they are.


----------

